# Survivor is on Wednesday March 15th



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey everyone. I just wanted to pass along that I noticed that Survivor is on Wednesday NEXT week (March 15th), according to my To Do List. 

I don't know if this is a recap episode or what, but this could create a problem for those who have Survivor way up on their season passes lists.

Bones moves to 8:00 , so I will have four shows to Tivo, but only 2 tuners. 

Survivor (I hope its just a recap episode)
One Tree Hill
Bones
Americas Next Top Model (Re-airs on Tuesdays here)

If I hadn't noticed this ahead of time and had Tivo'd Survivor instead of One Tree Hill and Bones, Hubby and Daughter would have traded me away.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

It looks like it is a recap episode, which is usually worth avoiding anyway.


----------



## gwangi (Jan 8, 2004)

The next week should also be on Wednesday, March 22nd. It's like this every March. The title of the episode on the 15th sounds like a recap, but the description sounds like a new one.


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

Generally because the spring rating period just ended and it always ends right around this time of the year.



gwangi said:


> It's like this every March.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gmcc said:


> Generally because the spring rating period just ended and it always ends right around this time of the year.


Except in this case. Survivor moves to Wednesdays in March because of the NCAA Basketball Tournament, which is also shown on CBS.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Azlen said:


> Except in this case. Survivor moves to Wednesdays in March because of the NCAA Basketball Tournament, which is also shown on CBS.


Basketball. My Friday night CBS shows (Ghost Whisperer, Close to Home and Numbers) are being shown in the middle of the night (after midnight - Saturday Morning). I think that happens this week, but I'm not home to verify against my To Do List.


----------



## gmcc (Feb 11, 2006)

Azlen said:


> Except in this case. Survivor moves to Wednesdays in March because of the NCAA Basketball Tournament, which is also shown on CBS.


My note was actually more about re-runs rather than rescheduling of shows. I didn't quote the right part it appears.


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

FWIW, here's the title for the 3/15 ep.

*Survivor Exile Island... A Closer Look*​
-ted


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

tedder said:


> FWIW, here's the title for the 3/15 ep.
> 
> *Survivor Exile Island... A Closer Look*​
> -ted


Hmmm..that doesn't really sound like a re-cap, but maybe unseen footage?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The preview promised unseen footage. Hmmmph. I have heard that before and was burnt by these clips shows.


----------



## Moebius (Nov 25, 2002)

So it appears, unlike previous years (I think) CBS has decided to skip a week. Last Wednesday was 1207 (recap ep) and the next scheduled ep is on 3/30 ep 1208.


----------

